# Orgasmic Meditation to open up marriage



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone looked into or tired the Ograsmic Meditation practices from One Taste (onetaste.us)? I came across it on Ted Talks YouTube video. Suggested to my wife, and she is actually open to trying it.... Curious if anyone else is familair.

TEDxSF - Nicole Daedone - Orgasm: The Cure for Hunger in the Western Woman - YouTube

onetaste.us


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

We purchased and read the "Slow Sex" book a couple of years ago. We tried "OM-ing" for a bit, but couldn't sustain it for the following reasons:

1.) We stuck with it for about 3 weeks, perhaps 4.

2.) My wife was not comfortable with being the focus of sexual attention without additional involvement on my part. I suspected this would be an issue going into it, because in almost 30 years of marriage, she has allowed me to give her stand-alone (no PIV or reciprocation on her part) oral with orgasm(s) maybe a dozen times.

3.) If I got her to orgasm within the allotted 15 minutes (or even got her close), she would beg me for PIV, and although that is "allowed" within the general framework of OM, we often had not allowed the required time or preparation for me to have fulfilling PIV afterwards.

4.) If you think doing this will fix a problem or problems with the relationship, I think you will be disappointed.

5.) For me it was exciting at first, then the act of simply rubbing her cl!t for 15 minutes, and going about my day afterwards got a bit old after a while.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the feedback. We have yet to try it, and very possible will see the same outcome


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

It sounds really good when you read it or watch the videos and the testimonials, but in actual practice, we didn't get much out of it.

Like I said for the first week or so, it was different and exciting. I'd say that by the time we gave up on it, she had become somewhat more comfortable with being the center of sexual attention, which was good in terms of her overall sexuality.

But she also told me that she's really not in the mood to come (or to have her cl!t rubbed) every day, and if she feels the urge to have an orgasm, she can go off by herself with her vibrator and/or the bath faucet, and masturbate and get off in about 5-10 minutes, no muss no fuss.

If you wife is receptive to the idea, it will probably be fun to try it, but at many levels it becomes difficult to keep up with it, and a lot of women will not be comfortable with having someone focused on their clitoris for 15 minutes without some sort of reciprocation, PIV, or other sexual activity.


----------

